# sacanagem



## altita

Na série "Hard" o pessoal tem uma partida de "strip-poker" e a chefa descobre eles.

CHEFA - Não acredito que vocês estão jogando na hora do expediente.

HOMEM 1 - Ë só uma partidinha de pôquer. Não tem nada demais. É até bom porque a garota já vai tirando a roupa.

HOMEM 2 - Pra chefa só vale gente pelada se estiver uma maluca realizando fantasia e uma câmera filmando. Acabou a brincadeira, acabou a sacanagem, gente.

CHEFA - Olha, onde você vê sacanagem, eu vejo boas ideias.

O que significa "sacanagem" aqui?


----------



## machadinho

Transgressão, geralmente com conotações sexuais, mas, nesse caso, só a das regras vigentes no expediente de trabalho.


----------



## Guigo

Tem também esta "sacanagem" aqui:
Topa uma sacanagem? Um famoso petisco dos anos 1980 está de volta


----------



## altita

Obrigada, machadinho e Guigo!


----------



## machadinho

Guigo said:


> Tem também esta "sacanagem" aqui:


Na versão fit.  Cê tá de sacanagem, não tá?


----------



## gato radioso

Libertinaje, desmadre...
O qué é que estás a procurar, a palavra espanhola?


----------



## zema

Por acá puede ser: _Se acabó la joda._


----------



## gato radioso

zema said:


> Por acá puede ser: _Se acabó la joda._


Jajaja no la conocía pero es buenísima.


----------



## zema

gato radioso said:


> Jajaja no la conocía pero es buenísima.


 Por acá _joder_ es bastante multipropósito, lo mismo que _joda _y otros derivados_. _Este artículo me parece que está bastante bien.


----------



## jazyk

A quem possa interessar entre os não nativos em português: o português do autor do blogue acima não é perfeito. Não o tomem como modelo.


----------



## zema

jazyk said:


> A quem possa interessar entre os não nativos em português: o português do autor do blogue acima não é perfeito. Não o tomem como modelo.


Es cierto, iba a mencionar algo al respecto y después no lo hice. Las oraciones en castellano también tienen varios errores.


----------



## Ari RT

gato radioso said:


> Jajaja no la conocía pero es buenísima.


Na Espanha como se diria? "Se acabó el jaleo"?


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> Na Espanha como se diria? "Se acabó el jaleo"?



Se acabó el cachondeo.

Cachondeo: juerga, hilaridad, risa, descontraimiento.


----------

